# SE Louisiana - Looking to buy - Can I tag along on your skiff?



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

Woody2185 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I'm looking to buy a used skiff by the end of the year. I'm looking at Ankona, Salt Marsh, Gheenoe, among others that pop up for sale.
> 
> ...


I have a14.5 Skimmer Skiff on the MS side and you’re welcome to ride along...msg me if you’d like.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

I am over in Orange TX if you want to see a Cayenne


----------



## Pelsgang (May 7, 2020)

troutozark said:


> I have a14.5 Skimmer Skiff on the MS side and you’re welcome to ride along...msg me if you’d like.


I fish the same area and have been looking hard at the skimmers. How’s the rig handle those waters?


----------



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry, just saw this, holler (870)373-8558


----------



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

Yeah man not a lot of these you'll find in SE Louisiana. We're jon boat and bay boat territory. But, I put a deposit on a 14 Native SUV, you're welcome to ride with me whenever it comes in (around September/October).


----------



## Pelsgang (May 7, 2020)

It's a sad thing we only get to see giant bay boats with casting platforms on top when we have so much shallow water that I dominate with my kayak. I'm just over the long paddles.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Only if you wear a mask and decontaminate in the parking lot.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Woody2185 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I'm looking to buy a used skiff by the end of the year. I'm looking at Ankona, Salt Marsh, Gheenoe, among others that pop up for sale.
> 
> ...


I have a 17 foot Bay Craft skiff that I run the skinny water around here in NOLA. I'll shoot you a private message and you're welcome to come tag along.


----------



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

Hey, I'm in New Orleans. Would love to tag along if you have space. Will bring all my own stuff and zero covid haha.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

I'll send a DM with my phone number. Do you chuck fluff or are you a conventional fisherman?


----------



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

I would really love to learn fly fishing, but I've just been kayak sight fishing for the last couple of years. I'll send you a text.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Sounds good, we'll work something out. Not looking promising for the next couple weeks though. The Saharan dust storm is causing a lot of rain


----------



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

Yeah and that works out anyway, I have children birthdays and family stuff for a while anyway.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

gibby said:


> Yeah and that works out anyway, I have children birthdays and family stuff for a while anyway.


That's why my wife and I are really good about using protection. Less birthday parties to attend.


----------

